# Shakey G0619



## rdfoster (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a G0619. When it gets to vibrating very much the LCD readout goes blank but the spindle works normally. If I turn it off or use the emergency button and turn it back on the readout is usually back to normal. Any ideas what I can do to fix it? It didn't do this when I first got it.

Bob


----------



## PurpLev (Jul 30, 2013)

first and foremost - why is it vibrating so much?

I'd start by looking into that, as it may be an indicator that something more serious is going on with the mill other than just the LCD display (side effect).

as for the LCD  - seeing that it operates normally in most cases, I would think the display and reader are just fine, and the culprit is more then likely with the cable connections - you can take apart the LCD display by unscrewing the 4 allen bolts that hold it to the mill head and it pops right out (forward) - check the connection and make sure they are seated properly all the way in - also take a look at the PC cable itself and see if any damage to it is visible. Next - take apart the back panel of the mill column (the smaller rectangle panel in the back) - this will give you access to the other end of this cable - make sure it is connected properly and undamaged on that side as well.

if you are unsure, you could post pictures of these areas and we might be able to help a bit more that way.


----------



## rdfoster (Jul 30, 2013)

Purplev:

I looked into the problem a little more today. The mill doesn't even have to be running. If I whop it on the head with the heel of my hand it goes out. I'm thinking it is an intermittent connection as you indicated either on the PC board or the wiring. I will be checking that out next.

Thanks for your help

Bob


----------



## Richard King (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree with Sharon,  why is it vibrating?   Is the machine still under warranty?  You should isolate where it's coming from.  Remove the drill chuck and see if it vibrates.  Call Grizzly and see if Tech service if they can help you trouble shoot the problem.  Leaving it vibrate could ruin the spindle bearing, motor bearing plus your DRO.

I checked out the manual and open some covers and see if it;s something simple like a loose pulley or bad belt.
The trouble shooting page doesn't say much about head vibration. Page 26.  Good luck...Rich

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0619_m.pdf


----------



## rdfoster (Jul 30, 2013)

Richard et al:

I should be more clear. The LCD display quits even if it is not running if I smack it with the heel of my hand. The mill runs smoothly until I try to push it beyond it's capabilities. Like two flute end mill cutting too much steel. All I have to do is hit it almost anywhere with my hand. I have looked at both circuit boards on the head, checked for obvious loose connections and bad solder joints on the pc boards. So far I haven't been able to isolate the problem. I haven't got into the back of it yet as it will take my engine hoist to move it so I can get to it. So far all the other controls work just as they are supossed to. 

Bob


----------



## PurpLev (Jul 30, 2013)

seeing that this is happening even with the mill not running I would try this - remove the LCD panel from the front of the mill head (4 allen bolts), and pull it out as much as you can so that you'll have some access to the connection cable. turn the power on (not spindle - just power to turn on the LCD) and lightly tap the connection cable - jiggle it and see if the LCD blinks on-off - try to isolate where the loose connection might be with the LCD on and in your hand.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 30, 2013)

If you can hold the LCD in your hands while it's still connected, try twisting it slightly edge-to-edge with your finger tips.  This might point-out a bad solder connection.

Ray


----------

